# MN wolf



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Our camp drew a wolf tag for MN this year, I need some tips, we see them from time to time while deer hunting, but now that I can shoot one I need to get serious about it, I was thinking of just going to known spots with a caller? I don't think you can put a road kill deer or anything out but I need to check regs? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

You have to locate them first like you do turkeys. How many days you have to hunt? They can move 25 miles overnight if they want to. Roadkill could take over a week before anything smells it. If you can have somebody locate them before you get there or know they are in an area you have a better chance.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

I can have somebody that can locate them and bait for me starting now, thought was to use beavers because they are around to trap. I just don't want to make them used to the bait and they start coming in at night, maybe they won't even do that? I was there this weekend and there was areas with a lot of fresh sign, but I won't be hunting until Nov 8th. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

They'll make their rounds so its hard to say. Too much activity could make them nocturnal. A trail cam is good to get out as soon as they can too.

They would have to make some howl surveys to see how many packs are in that area. When I do it I make a pot of coffee and fill up the thermos and stay out all night running the logging roads. Talk to the dnr too and ask about pack activity or even dog/wolf encounters. Talk to the farmer, they know a lot too. When they see you are serious you'll get permission to hunt there maybe too. I never had any luck getting permission to hunt deer but coyote and wolf is another thing


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok I will have everybody keep an eye out, there is no farms or even much private land around where I hunt, really just big woods, swamps, and ponds. They always get howling after opening day when they get on wounded deer, the season is the same time as deer season, I will for sure bait with a trail cam October and see what activity happens. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Fishnmachine said:


> Ok I will have everybody keep an eye out, there is no farms or even much private land around where I hunt, really just big woods, swamps, and ponds. They always get howling after opening day when they get on wounded deer, the season is the same time as deer season, I will for sure bait with a trail cam October and see what activity happens.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Try to be set up in a few different areas. Trail cams are $50 now at Walmart so I put out close to a dozen in my stand spots all over. When only one howls the others are somewhere else so be keen to your senses. What area are you at? I'm familiar a little with N Minn from the arrowhead side.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

SE of I-falls kind of in the Mesabi Range close to the boundary waters, about an hour north of the range cities on 53. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok, that's a good area for wolves. Good luck. Hope you connect with one.


----------

